# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [Conseils] Achat d'un piano numrique

## BiM

Bonjour !

J'ai quelques multiples annes d'exprience en piano et je souhaitais m'acheter un clavier de relativement bonne qualit (vers Dcembre-Janvier).

Je cherche un clavier qui a autant de touches qu'un piano (environ 7 ou 8 octaves je crois) et un toucher agreable (un peu comme un piano en fait), avec au moins un son (celui du piano et correctement s'il vous plat).

Bref, un bon clavier qui s'approche d'un piano (mais version lectronique (question financire et pratique)).

1. L'acheteriez-vous d'occasion ?
Si oui, par quel biais ?
Sinon Pourquoi ?
2. Quel modle prendriez-vous ?
3. J'ai vu des prix aux alentours de 700 euros, sont-ils de bons claviers ?
4. Avez-vous des tuyaux pour en acheter un bon pas trop cher ?
5. Des conseils spcifiques : trucs  regarder, vos expriences, importance du toucher, etc. ?

Merci de votre aide  ::): 

PS : Eventuellement, si vous avez un clavier  vendre, a peut m'interesser (quand j'aurais financirement refait surface (donc dbut Dcembre en thorie).

----------


## SnakemaN

Oulaaa ca depend de beaucoup de critres, je peux te conseiller nanmoins les Yamaha, vrtable rfrence en synthetiseur je te conseille d'aller faire un tour a Media 2000 a Perpignan derriere BABOU, il propose de bon claviers
reste aussi a savoir si :

- Souhaites-tu pouvoir le raccorder a un pc, un ampli
Si oui comment, analogique RCA, USB, MiDI ?
- Souhaites-tu un toucher progressif comme un piano ? (je te le conseille c'est fabuleux)

Quand a une reponse rapide :
*1. L'acheteriez-vous d'occasion ?*
_Oui si bien entretenu et pas maltrait
(jouer comme un bourrin dessus en se prenant pour un Mozart en herbe)_
*Si oui, par quel biais ?*
_Club de musique, magasin de musique, petit annonce (Contact66, ParuVendu)_
*Sinon Pourquoi ?*
_Parceque_
*2. Quel modle prendriez-vous ?*
_Oula pas de reference en tete, mais du Yam' je te cherche une reference pour plus tard..._
*3. J'ai vu des prix aux alentours de 700 euros, sont-ils de bons claviers ?*
_Ca depend, un petit lien pour voir ?_
*4. Avez-vous des tuyaux pour en acheter un bon pas trop cher ?*
_Non pas vraiment, l'occaze c bien, voir les clubs de musique en fin de saison, des gosses pourri gat lass de musique..._
*5. Des conseils spcifiques : trucs  regarder, vos expriences, importance 
du toucher, etc. ?*
_truc a regarder :
le dessous des touches, voir l'tat des tampons, si il ne sont pas trop us (signe d'acharnement).
Vrifier le bon retour en haut des touches (ca arrive parfois quelles reste coinces en bas...)
Sinon comme c'est de l'electronique c'est pas vraiment facile de voir l'etat gnral..._

[edit]=  ::D:   tu m'a redonn l'envie de jouer du piano, j'vais resortir mon vieux synth  ::aie::

----------


## Resyek

Aprs 8 ans sans musique (sauf  couter) j'ai dcid d'investir avec mes premiers salaires dans un clavier.

J'ai achet neuf un Roland HP 101 environ 1100, le vendeur m'expliquait que 700/800 tait un minimum pour la qualit (mais c'est un vendeur...). Je l'ai achet vers Janvier, pendant les soldes, une autre faon d'conomiser un peu d'argent. 
J'aurai achet d'occaz si j'avais trouv, mais les petites annonces ne proposaient (sur Toulouse) que des pianos droits encombrants...

Comment faire son choix ? Pour moi a a t dur, car a faisait trs longtemps que je n'avais pas jou ni touch de piano. Une bonne solution : demander  jouer sur des claviers diffrents (entre, milieu, haut de gamme), couter le son rel, et le son au casque (important si tu ne peux jouer que le soir...).
Ensuite (mais je crois que tous les claviers le propose), vrifier que le son de chaque touche a t numris (je viens de voir qu'ils appelaient a polyphonie), au lieu de n'avoir qu'un enregistrement pour une octave suivi d'une extrapolation pour les autres octaves (type synth).
Et puis, tu peux te faire plusieurs magasins et demander aux vendeurs  chaque fois...

----------


## SnakemaN

Je n'y avais pas pens sur le coup mais il y a aussi les Piano Numrique :

Regarde celui la par exemple qui m'a l'air tres bien :
Vu sur www.distrizic.com

ps: Je t'ai rajout a mes contacts MSN...

----------


## SnakemaN

> Aprs 8 ans sans musique (sauf  couter) j'ai dcid d'investir avec mes premiers salaires dans un clavier.
> 
> J'ai achet neuf un Roland HP 101 environ 1100, le vendeur m'expliquait que 700/800 tait un minimum pour la qualit (mais c'est un vendeur...).(...)
> .


Moins cher ICI




> Comment faire son choix ? Pour moi a a t dur, car a faisait trs longtemps que je n'avais pas jou ni touch de piano. Une bonne solution : demander  jouer sur des claviers diffrents (entre, milieu, haut de gamme), couter le son rel, et le son au casque (important si tu ne peux jouer que le soir...).
> Ensuite (mais je crois que tous les claviers le propose), vrifier que le son de chaque touche a t numris (je viens de voir qu'ils appelaient a polyphonie), au lieu de n'avoir qu'un enregistrement pour une octave suivi d'une extrapolation pour les autres octaves (type synth).
> Et puis, tu peux te faire plusieurs magasins et demander aux vendeurs  chaque fois...


Bon conseils en effet ! +1  ::ccool::

----------


## zeavan

c'est une histoire de fou, je chercher jsutement hier un piano numerique et j'ai cherche un peu partout les conseils a prendre en comptes.

et j'ai retenu plusieurs petit trucs.
Midi indispensable ,retour de touche , touche pas trop legere et pas trop lourde, je te mettrai quelque liens que jai trouve , perso je cherche un truc qui se rapproche le plus du piano.

----------


## Resyek

Pardon, j'ai confusionn les termes, "l'appareil" que j'ai achet (Rolland HP 101) tait un piano numrique, et non un clavier. Cela dit, pour quelquechose qui ressemble  un piano, c'est ce qu'il faut  ::D:

----------


## BiM

Heu oui, en fait, c'est un piano numrique que je veux, je vais corriger le titre  ::):

----------


## al1_24

Technics ayant abandonn le march du piano numrique (tu dois pouvoir trouver des P50 d'occasion, quoique ceux qui en ont un le lachent difficilement  :;): ), il ne reste plus que Yamaha et Roland (Je parle bien de _pianos numriques_, pas de synthtiseurs !).
Si tu cherches des avis et des conseils, tu en trouveras sur AudioFanzine

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bonjour,


J'ai une question  ::?:  

Je fais du piano depuis 16 ans sur un piano droit...et donc je suis compltement accros au son au toucher etc...Quels sont les intrts d'un piano numrique??? ( Je suis trs porte tradition en piano) et vu les tarifs que vous annoncez....je me demande quand mme est-ce que a ne vaut pas le coup..

----------


## BiM

Parce que dans une Saxo, c'est pas pratique et pour les dmnagements en gnral (4 par an) ca l'est pas non plus. Ca me ferait ch.. d'avoir  louer un camion de dmnagement  chaque fois.

----------


## SnakemaN

::D:  Ca depend aussi de tes voisins, tu peux jouer peinard avec un casque......LOL

Non plus srieusement le numrique permet d'apporter normement de chose :
- l'enregistrement sur PC
- jouer d'autres variantes grace a la diversifiquation du son (piano droit, a queue, clavecin..)
- le casque (un gors avantage quand meme)
- un gain de place
- moins d'entretien
- pas de raccordage
- tarif avantageux...

Si un jour j'en ai l'occasion je pense que je m'acheterai un piano numrique, quand au touche ne t'inquiete pas certains son vraiment tres bien fais, moi le seul truc qui me manquerai serais  :
le BOIS, c'est un matriau magnifique et malheureusement irremplacable, sentir l'odeur d'un piano, c'est gant, ressentir les moindres vibrations de la caisse sous tes doigts, meme dans tout ton corps c'est une sensation enivrante.... ::D:  

Pourquoi j'ai vendu mon piano !??!  ::cry::   sale gosse j'ai t  ::piou::

----------


## BiM

Si je raccordais le piano de la maison tous les mois, on serait compltement ruins...

----------


## SnakemaN

> Parce que dans une Saxo, c'est pas pratique et pour les dmnagements en gnral (4 par an) ca l'est pas non plus. Ca me ferait ch.. d'avoir  louer un camion de dmnagement  chaque fois.


Il ne faut pas croire un piano numrique n'est pas forcement dmontable !
regardes les dimensions !

----------


## al1_24

> Quels sont les intrts d'un piano numrique??? ( Je suis trs porte tradition en piano)


Le premier intrt d'un piano numrique, c'est la possibilit de jouer en silence  ::roll::  ce qui est loin d'tre ngligeable quand on veut pouvoir jouer  n'importe quelle heure tout en respectant les voisins  ::?: 
Ensuite, lorsqu'il s'agit d'un clavier transportable, c'est de pouvoir l'emmener en vacances avec soi.
J'ai bien dit _transportable_ et pas _portable_, parce qu'un 88 touches avec toucher lourd, a pse prs d'une vingtaine de kilogs  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Il ne faut pas croire un piano numrique n'est pas dmontable !
> regardes les dimensions !


Je parlais du piano droit... C'est dmontable peut-tre... mais alors remontable... hum hum !!

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Parce que dans une Saxo, c'est pas pratique et pour les dmnagements en gnral (4 par an) ca l'est pas non plus. Ca me ferait ch.. d'avoir  louer un camion de dmnagement  chaque fois.



Vu sous cet angle...c'est clair....Il n'y a pas photos.

Mais je reste sur mes traditions...tout le charme du piano est l. ( ttue)

----------


## BiM

Aprs, quand je serais plus fixe, je prendrais srement celui qui se trouve chez mes parents (en le faisant raccorder parce que ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas jou).

----------


## Resyek

"Le charme du piano", c'est aussi 80 la livraison en centre ville plus 20 par tage. Plus la facilit de dmnagement (si on a des copains rugbyman), et les conomies d'entretien et d'accordage (si par chance ils ont aussi fait le conservatoire).

Et je suis pas sr que dans des appartements des annes 70, avec des murs fins comme du papier crpon, un prlude de bach  minuit,  pleine puissance, les voisins trouvent a "charmant".  ::P:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> "Le charme du piano", c'est aussi 80 la livraison en centre ville plus 20 par tage. Plus la facilit de dmnagement (si on a des copains rugbyman), et les conomies d'entretien et d'accordage (si par chance ils ont aussi fait le conservatoire).
> 
> Et je suis pas sr que dans des appartements des annes 70, avec des murs fins comme du papier crpon, un prlude de bach  minuit,  pleine puissance, les voisins trouvent a "charmant".



C'est vrai que je remplie toutes ses conditions (maison, conservatoire et au pire des potes nagueurs ca passe? lol) c'est pour ca que je n'ya  vais pas pens  ::oops::

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)
> Et je suis pas sr que dans des appartements des annes 70, avec des murs fins comme du papier crpon, un prlude de bach  minuit,  pleine puissance, les voisins trouvent a "charmant".


Ben alors un p'tit Louis Armstrong bien jazzy ou un Ray Charles sweet'n blues comme_ Georgia on my mind_  ::P:

----------


## BiM

Savez vous si le site fr.audiofanzine.com est fiable ?

Qu'en pensez vous, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un excellent rapport qualit prix...
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/produits/...cs_sxpc25.html

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Salut,

Pourquoi tu ne prendrais pas un controlleur midi ?
Il y en a de trs bons ! Avec un touch digne d'un piano numrique comme celui que tu as mit en lien. L'avantage, c'est qu'il s'interface avec les logiciels qui l'accueil, et tu peux donc t'en servir pour faire des compositions sur ton ordinateur.

C'est vraiment excellent, et pour ma part, je te conseillerais celui-ci  ::): 

A+

----------


## BiM

En effet, il a l'air pas mal, et le son ca donne quoi ?

Tu peux y jouer sans avoir a te connecter sur ton ordi ?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> En effet, il a l'air pas mal, et le son ca donne quoi ?
> 
> Tu peux y jouer sans avoir a te connecter sur ton ordi ?


Non tu ne peux pas jouer sans tre connect  l'ordi, car c'est un controlleur midi.

Par contre, au niveau des sons, tu peux TOUT imaginer, tous les sons que ton ordi peut faire, le clavier peut les reproduires et les mettre sur la gamme.

Enfin bon, si tu as envie d'un piano autonome, je peux te vendre un yamaha CS1X si tu veux  ::):  Un peu vieux, mais en trs bon tat, et offrant des sonorits technos trance trs sympas  ::D:

----------


## BiM

Heu... Moi je veux le son piano, c'est tout, et un vrai son piano.

Je veux jouer sans ordi connecter (pauv' portable).

Et... j'aimerais au moins une pdale. D'ailleurs j'ai une question, je vois des pianos numriques avec un socle (ce que je ne peux pas rentrer dans ma voiture) et quelques autres avec un socle rtracatable. Est il possible d'ajouter des pdales (ou peut etre sont elles vendues avec) ? (Mme si c'est un truc qui se balade comme pour les guitares).

----------


## al1_24

La meilleure faon de choisir, c'est de pouvoir comparer.
Si tu te trouves sur Paris dans 10 jours, tu pourras te renseigner et essayer beaucoup d'instruments au Salon de la Musique. C'est ce qu'a fait mon fils il y a quelques annes avant d'acheter le sien.
Un petit conseil : viens avec ton casque d'coute ; tu pourras comparer dans les meilleures conditions la sonorit de ces instruments.
Ce sont les fabriquants / importateurs qui prsentent donc le plus souvent pas de vente sur place ; ils te renvoient vers les revendeurs.

----------


## BiM

> La meilleure faon de choisir, c'est de pouvoir comparer.
> Si tu te trouves sur Paris dans 10 jours, tu pourras te renseigner et essayer beaucoup d'instruments au Salon de la Musique. C'est ce qu'a fait mon fils il y a quelques annes avant d'acheter le sien.
> Un petit conseil : viens avec ton casque d'coute ; tu pourras comparer dans les meilleures conditions la sonorit de ces instruments.
> Ce sont les fabriquants / importateurs qui prsentent donc le plus souvent pas de vente sur place ; ils te renvoient vers les revendeurs.


Merci.

La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu' ce moment, je repars en vacances... donc je ne serais pas en rgion parisienne. De toute faon, je ne veux pas l'acheter immdiatement et je n'ai pas de vrai casque  ::?:  

Le truc, c'est que je ne sais pas vraiment quoi regarder.

Dites est-ce que les claviers font un excellent son piano ?

----------


## al1_24

> La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu' ce moment, je repars en vacances... donc je ne serais pas en rgion parisienne. De toute faon, je ne veux pas l'acheter immdiatement et je n'ai pas de vrai casque  
> Le truc, c'est que je ne sais pas vraiment quoi regarder.
> 
> Dites est-ce que les claviers font un excellent son piano ?


a dpend des modles  ::oops::  ::oops::  C'est comme pour le toucher.
C'est pour a qu'il faut vraiment essayer et comparer.

Et choisir ce qui te plat, qui ne sera pas forcment le "meilleur". Tout est relatif, c'est une question de got, d'habitude.
De toute faon si tu compares des pianos acoustiques, tu n'auras ni le mme toucher ni la mme sonorit entre un Pleyel, un Steinway ou un Bsendorfer  ::roll::  et tu ne peux pas dire quel est le meilleur !

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Bechstein  ::):

----------


## BiM

Me revoilou.

J'ai finalement opt pour un Korg SP-250, je vous en dirait des nouvelles quand je l'aurais transport jusqu'a son point de chute des deux prochains mois  :;): 

Je l'ai achet d'occasion quasiment neuf : 750  (Joli investissement).

Y'a deux ans, c'tait l'ordinateur portable, l'anne dernire la voiture et cette anne le piano  :;):

----------


## zodd

Alors ca donne quoi ce piano?

Moi j'ai investi recement dans une clavier maitre M-audio axiom 61 . branch sur le PC.. j'utilise pour le son des plug-in sur le PC.. et l c'est de la balle. bon il faut dire que mon systeme d'ecoute se compose d'une paire d'enceintes de monitoring Fosrex Pm-1.. donc le son est enorme.. et je peux tout retraiter comme je veux ( reverb.. etc ) et mme diter et corriger les partitions de ce que je joue en midi.. bon le toucher est semi lourd.. mais ca le rend polyvalent. pis suis guitariste pas pianiste de formation  donc moi ca me suffit..   :;):

----------

